# Using the Quickflix PLAYLIST feature ?



## sarahfoxnz (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello.

In the QUICKFLIX menu, there is a "playlist" feature.

Has anyone used it ? How do you use it ? what instructions ?

from what i THINK it does (or should do), is let you "add" programmes to your playlist, - EG a whole series, and when you watch each episode, it gets removed.

is this what it does ? i've not figured out what / how to use it. What buttons do we press.


----------



## sarahfoxnz (Dec 9, 2013)

I guess no one knows how to use the playlist. 

I've emailed the TIVO website - hopefully a reply next week.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Not many people seem to post here.

I haven't bothered with Quickflix myself, you may have better luck on forums.oztivo.net


----------



## sarahfoxnz (Dec 9, 2013)

petestrash said:


> Not many people seem to post here.
> 
> I haven't bothered with Quickflix myself, you may have better luck on forums.oztivo.net


thanks.

Will look into that forum, but it seems to be as under-used as here - last posts are a few years ago. (still checking)


----------

